# Autosar function prototype not recognized by Source insight.



## Shilhas (Jul 23, 2009)

Following is the prototype of function declaration according to Autosar standard:
FUNC(Return_Type, Memory_section) Function_Name
(
Input_parameters
);

but this is not recognized by source insight, what setting should i do to get this issue corrected.


----------

